# Остеохондроз



## Juli15 (13 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте.Делала МРТ головного мозга и позвоночника.поставили диагноз остеохондроз шейного отдела..также защемление ввехняго отдела шеи.меня беспокоят такие симптомы:стянутость головы,глазниц,лба,шум в ушах и тошнота.боли в затылке,шее,глазах.прописывали уколы кокарнит делала но никак.сейчас пью вестибо. Каждый день делаю зарядку.подскажите как от этих симптомов избавиться?


----------



## AIR (13 Мар 2017)

Juli15 написал(а):


> подскажите как от этих симптомов избавиться?


Обратиться к мануальному терапевту, знающему мышечно-тонические нарушения на кранио-вертебральном уровне и владеющему мягкотканевыми методами мануальной терапии. .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2017)

@Juli15, ЛОР смотрел? Фронтита нет ли?


----------



## Juli15 (25 Мар 2017)

К лору ходила,всё хорошо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Мар 2017)

Дай Бог!


----------



## Juli15 (25 Мар 2017)

Доктор что Вы мне посоветуете? устала уже от такого состояния 4месяца как не могу нормально жить и работать


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Мар 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Обратиться к мануальному терапевту, знающему мышечно-тонические нарушения на кранио-вертебральном уровне и владеющему мягкотканевыми методами мануальной терапии. .


Вот ответ.
Но еще нужен психоневролог и точной понимание что нет ЛОР патологии.


----------



## Juli15 (25 Мар 2017)

Спасибо


----------

